# What happend to our lovely little kitten



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It was'nt that long ago we had a lovely cute little/big bundle of paws :lol:



may be we should stop feeding him  :lol:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

he is still a handsome big boy :. I love that tail


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a beautiful boy & what an amazing tail!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> he is still a handsome big boy :. I love that tail





Cleo38 said:


> What a beautiful boy & what an amazing tail!!


Thanks peeps  his tail is usefull sometimes :lol: just not when we are decorating


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If you stop putting miraclegro in his water maybe that will help.:lol:
What a stunning looking chap:thumbup:Love the tail.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww what a looker


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> If you stop putting miraclegro in his water maybe that will help.:lol:
> What a stunning looking chap:thumbup:Love the tail.


Oh now you tell me  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful and his tail is amazing. They grow up so quickly


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome fella he is! beautiful!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning. :001_tt1: I want one. lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How much pocket money/treats does he get for helping you with the dusting? :lol:

He is a stunner!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> He is absolutely stunning. :001_tt1: I want one. lol


He may be available if he does'nt stop sitting out in the rain  



Aurelia said:


> How much pocket money/treats does he get for helping you with the dusting? :lol:
> 
> He is a stunner!


He gets treats for NOT helping :lol:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! It is lovely to see them grow.

D xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! He is one fabulous looking cat! Absolutely stunning.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks again peeps for your nice comments Louie's head is growing even more now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thanks again peeps for your nice comments Louie's head is growing even more now


Thats what I like to see well balanced front and rear:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! Such a lovely colour and he looks so soft.

Yes mine like to "help" with whatever I am doing, particularly if it involves putting clothes on a clothes horse. If only my washing machine had a cat hair removal setting!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Thats what I like to see well balanced front and rear:lol::lol::lol:


:scared: Not as big as his tail :crazy:



AnnaK said:


> Gorgeous boy! Such a lovely colour and he looks so soft.
> 
> Yes mine like to "help" with whatever I am doing, particularly if it involves putting clothes on a clothes horse. If only my washing machine had a cat hair removal setting!


:lol: & a dog one  :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

W.O.W.

Gorgeous! I want!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lozb said:


> W.O.W.
> 
> Gorgeous! I want!!!!


Trust me you dont  :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Trust me you dont  :lol:


Even when it has been raining "cats and dogs"and Louie has been sleeping rough.Maybe we wish to re consider.:lol::lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just seen this thread and the photos of Louie. He was a stunner when he was younger but now? Oh my, he is absolutely gorgeous. That tail! Blooming amazing. 

Surprised you still have ornaments on your mantlepiece or bookshelf though


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Even when it has been raining "cats and dogs"and Louie has been sleeping rough.Maybe we wish to re consider.:lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:



hobbs2004 said:


> Just seen this thread and the photos of Louie. He was a stunner when he was younger but now? Oh my, he is absolutely gorgeous. That tail! Blooming amazing.
> 
> Surprised you still have ornaments on your mantlepiece or bookshelf though


Blu-tak :thumbup: :lol: his kitten scratcher was only there because we were finishing the decorating at last in the other room. You should see his tail when he's just been brushed :scared: we should have called him Basil :lol::lol::lol:


----------

